# IE gibt keine Videos wieder



## scanline (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Video wie folgt in eine Seite eingebaut:

<object id="video" classid="clsid:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95" height="286" width="320">
<param name="FileName" value="video.mpg">
<param name="AutoStart" value="true">
<param name="ShowControls" value="true">
<param name="ShowStatusBar" value="true">
<param name="height" value="340">
<param name="width" value="345">

<embed src="video.mpg" name="video" type="video/mpeg" pluginspage="http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/"
autostart="true"
showcontrols="True"
loop="false"
showdisplay="true"
height="340"
width="345">
</embed>

</object>


Der IE Version: 6.0.2900.2180.XPSP_2_GDR.050301-1519 spielt das Teil nicht ab. !. muss aktiv auf Play gedrckt werden. dann flackert der Film für eine Millisekunde auf und wechselt auf Stop.
Ist diese IE-Version buggy oder der Code?

Anmerkung: Ich kann nichts testen, da ich diesen Browser nicht habe. Nur der Kunde surft damit durch die Gegend. 
Ist ein solcher Bug in Verbindung mit dieser Bowserversion bekannt?
VG
Micha


----------



## herzblut (28. Juli 2005)

hm. wie gross ist denn das video?
kenn mich mit videostreams auch nicht so genau aus, aber es könnte daran liegen, dass das mpg format kein stream ist, bzw. die datei zu gross ist und es erst dauert bis sie komplett heruntergeladen wurde bis das video starten kann. versuch es dochmal mit einer asf, asx, wmv, wmx datei.
vllt. gehts auch mit einer avi datei.

Gruss
hz

PS: am IE liegt es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Musst Du nicht noch im der Header den Mime-Type festlegen?

cu thecamillo


----------



## scanline (28. Juli 2005)

es läuft ja in allen browsern, auch IE, nur in dieser IE-Version nicht.

das Ding liegt hier:
http://www.rehmann-scheffler.de/index.php?site=/praxis/bildergalerie.php

Dann unten den Link mit dem Text "Videos unserer Welpenparty im Juli 2005" anklicken (POPUP-Fenster öffnet!)

Vielleicht fällt euch noch was auf oder ein?
VG
Micha


----------



## versuch13 (28. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir mit Firefox 1.0.4 läuft da auch nichts. Außerdem hat es da einen Darstellungsfehler..


 Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht ist da auch die Referenzierung falsch! Kann ich mir aber auch nicht denken, da der IE auch relative Pfade auslesen kann und nur Mozilla Browser wie Netscape da anders Referenzieren! Versuchs dennoch mal mit dem absoluten Pfad!
Ich schau weiter nach!


----------



## scanline (28. Juli 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also bei mir mit Firefox 1.0.4 läuft da auch nichts. Außerdem hat es da einen Darstellungsfehler..



Jau, der alte Feuerfuchs war nicht drin in der Budgetierung


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Im IE5.5 passiert rein garnichts, im Mozilla 1.7.5 lädt er zwar die Files, zeigt mir dann aber ein Broken-File-Symbol an.
Zumindest vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen dass die Files komplett geladen werden, das 2. Video ist ja doppelt so gross und lädt auch länger als wie das erste.
Da es ja eine PHP Seite ist (_bilder_popup.php?what=welpenparty_200507_video&nr=1_), könnte thecamillo evtl garnicht mal so unrecht haben mit header().

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## scanline (29. Juli 2005)

mmh, schau Dir doch direkt den durch PHP erzeugten Quelltext an im Popup, das das Video beinhaltet. Alles andere ist doch irrelevant.

http://www.rehmann-scheffler.de/praxis/bilder_popup.php?what=welpenparty_200507_video&nr=1
G
Micha


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Juli 2005)

Bei mir geht das...5.0,5.5 und 6.0 ...überall


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

@Sven, auch in Mozilla/Opera?
Ich habe nämlich grad mal versucht den Film direkt in Quicktime zu öffnen, da hat der mir gesagt dass das Format nicht unterstützt wird.... ein MPEG-File von mir lässt sich aber ohne Probleme abspielen.

[edit]
Ich habe noch eine Seite gefunden.


> Microsofts Internet Explorer behandelt den Object Tag wie den Aufruf einer ActiveX Komponente. Das heisst, dass das CLSID Attribut verwendet werden muss...... Opera und Mozilla verweigern jegliche Anzeige, sobald das Attribut auftaucht. Ohne dieses Attribut funktioniert die Anzeige in Opera und Mozilla, jedoch nicht mehr im Internet Explorer.


Ein möglicher Lösungsansatz wird dort auch beschrieben.
[/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Juli 2005)

Nö....im FF gehts nicht...

aber es geht hier ja auch um den IE

@scanline
nimm mal diese CLASSID: *6BF52A52-394A-11D3-B153-00C04F79FAA6*
die von dir verwendete CLASSID ist die vom WMP6.4 ....mittlerweile haben wir Version 10, seit Version 7 gilt die o.g. CLASSID.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

@Sven, hmm, müsste der MediaPlayer nicht mit der CLASSID abwärtskompatibel sein?
Ich persönlich jedenfalls würde ein Teufel tun mir eine andere Version zu installieren.
Alles was nach dem 6.4 kam, finde ich einfach nur sch..... 
Daher richte ich XP, wenn ich es bei Freunden installiere, auch so ein dass standardmässig der 6.4 genommen wird.... der ist in XP ja noch weiterhin vorhanden.
Ich selbst verzichte ja ganz auf XP.... macht auf meinen PC's nur Probleme.

Aber wie auf der Seite ja zu lesen ist, verweigern Mozilla&Co die Wiedergabe gänzlich wenn die CLASSID angegeben wird.
Da ja für MPEG kein Plugin installiert werden braucht, sollte es auch ohne CLASSID laufen.

Nur scheint seine Datei kein "echtes" MPEG-File zu sein.... die lässt sich ja nichtmal local mit Quicktime abspielen.
Daran würde ich also zuerst arbeiten..... alles andere macht keinen Sinn.
Oder er sorgt dafür, dass die Seite (und somit die Datei) ausschliesslich mit dem IE für Win (also mit dem MediaPlayer) geöffnet werden kann (Browserabfrage).... nur denke ich dass sein Kunde damit nicht einverstanden ist.
Denn so würden Mac/Linux User oder solche die Alternativbrowser nutzen, ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Juli 2005)

Abwärtkompatibel schon....bloss wenn man die alte CLASSID nimmt, und man einen neuen Player hat, stehen dort nur die Features des 6.4 zur Verfügung...vielleicht gibts da einen Konflikt
... ich wäre mir nicht so sicher, ob im IE nicht doch eine neuere Active-X-Control verwendet wird, wer kann das schon genau wissen...bei mir sind im IE bspw. 2 verschiedene Mediaplayer-Controls vorhanden, obwohl ich nur 1 Mediaplayer installiert habe... vielleicht sind die Controls ja Bestandteil des IE, und nicht des Mediaplayer? 

Das was du da mit der CLASSID geschrieben hast, hat damit bestimmt nichts zu tun(betreffs FF und Opera)... da geht es nur darum, wie man um den <embed>-Tag herumkommt.
Da der <embed>-Tag aber da ist, sollte das ausreichen.

Übrigens:Wenn ich das Video direkt mit Mediaplayer(10) öffne, bleibt es nach kurzer Zeit stehen...

@scanline
.....du könntest auch mal probieren, komplett auf den <object>-Tag zu verzichten....das <embed> reicht dem IE auch aus.

Auf jeden Fall scheint mit dem Video was nicht zu stimmen.
Je nach Player gehts(teilweise) oder auch nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

Windows, das unbekannte Wesen
MPEG ist ja Plattformübergreifend, daher denke ich dass auf die CLASSID auch ganz verzichtet werden könnte (weil ja kein Plugin installiert werden muss).

Wie gesagt, ich würde erstmal daran arbeiten, dass sich die Datei auch mit anderen Playern öffnen lässt.
So lange dass nicht hinhaut, kann er sich alles andere sparen.

Zumindest die 2. MPEG lässt sich ganz zu ende gucken (im MediaPlayer 6.4).
Im Quicktime PLayer lässt sie sich erst garnicht öffnen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass es mit der 1. MPEG genauso sein wird.

@scanline, wenn also dein Kunde die MPEG erstellt hat und nicht Du, dann hau sie ihm um die Ohren.... aus o.g. Gründen.
Wenn Du sie erstellt hast, solltest Du dir mal gedanken darüber machen ob ein anderes Programm dazu nicht besser geeignet währe.
Ich bevorzuge ja TMPGEnc Plus.  ..... hängt natürlich auch vom Quellformat ab.


----------



## scanline (3. August 2005)

Vielleicht ist das Video platt, keine Ahnung, ich habe jetzt nochmal alles ausprobiert, mit und ohne CLASSID, mit und ohne object, nix geht. Das Video ist mit einer Digicam produziert worden und lässt sich übrigens nicht mit TempMPG konvertieren. 
Habt Dank!
Micha


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2005)

Was auch immer "TempMPG" sein soll.... mit "TMPGEnc Plus" lässt sich der 2. Clip jedenfalls konvertieren.
Auf jedenfall lässt sich der Clip so in Quicktime öffnen..... auch läuft der Clip so in deiner ursprünlichen Seitenversion im IE und Mozilla.
Das lässt mich vermuten dass die Digicam nur ein Pseudo MPEG Format erstellt..... ähnlich wie z.b. MoleVCD und wie sie alle heissen.
Du kannst hier "TMPGEnc Free" runterladen, der unterschied zur Plus Version ist dass die Free Version nur MPEG1 kann, dafür ist sie aber kostenlos.


----------

